# How is it some people are so Artistic...



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2022)

..and some people like me are just Dweebs in comparison...

Watch this fascinating..speeded up ..less than 4 mins Video of this artist creating an Emerald that looks almost real... ( in reality it took him almost 5 hours)

...just Brilliant


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 13, 2022)

I often ask myself how my cousin Belen can be so artistic, intelligent, musically inclined and just plain UNIQUE.  She is legally blind too.  She is determined to continue to do what she loves.  That includes playing the flute, painting and possibly working on a second PhD.  She's very competitive, by the way. 

I, on the other hand can't even draw a straight line.


----------



## Wontactmyage (Aug 13, 2022)

I had a school teacher that I did some designing for and she said a similar statement, then, said proudly, that she was given a gift of appreciation of creativity and I said to her, I so very lucky to have someone like her. Remember, the appreciation one gives us also a great gift!


----------



## officerripley (Aug 13, 2022)

I think I was born without the creative gene. Way back in the 70s, I tried telling some women in a women's empowerment group I was in that and they told me I was wrong, that everybody in the world has at least a little creativity in them, that I just needed to work harder at finding what I was creative at. (Work even harder than depressed, recently-divorced me already was, uh huh.) I kept telling them no, no, I've already tried all that, doesn't work, I'm just not creative but they wouldn't listen. Welp, some years go by and guess what: they've found out that some people on the Autism/Aspergers spectrum (which I think I am) really aren't creative at all, it's not their fault, they were born like that. So there, women-who-told-me-that! (I realize that there are people on the Spectrum who are creative, but some definitely aren't)


----------



## SeniorBen (Aug 13, 2022)

This video showed up in my feed this evening. They tell you that keeping a sketchbook will make you calm and enhance your life. Well, that may be true if you're a talented artist like the ones shown in the video, but if you get frustrated because you can't draw, it's going to cause more stress — not less.  





I create stuff in my woodshop, which is satisfying and relaxing for me. I like the idea of creating something from nothing, or restoring something that was ready for the dumpster to a nice piece of furniture. I've never really gotten that feeling from writing software, but I do from woodworking, probably because there's nothing tangible about a piece of software. The GUI or text shows up on the screen, but you can't touch the software or hold it in your hands. You can hold the money you make from writing software, which is far more than you can get from making a piece of fine furniture, so there's that, but it's not anywhere near as satisfying to create.

I'm amazed at people who can draw well and do so quickly. It seems like a gift, like being able to sing well or play the piano. I don't have any gifts like that. I have to work hard to get good at anything.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 13, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> How is it some people are so Artistic...


No idea, I never got beyond stick figures, LOL.  I am quite envious of people like @Gaer  ,and others here of course.


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 14, 2022)

Creativity is a skill that can be learned, refined, and improved. It's not something you either have or don't have, it's like any other skill in life: The more you practice it, the better you get at it. The key to creativity is figuring out what works for you, finding your own process and then mastering it. 

At a previous address, our neighbours, a Dutch wife and her English husband, had four children. They owned their own company and work had taken them to Germany and France. All the family spoke those four languages, fluently and the baby, a five year old girl, had mastered her linguistic art without even thinking that it takes a lot of effort.

"..and some people like me are just Dweebs in comparison..."
You may not share the talent of the artist that you portrayed, but you do have artistic skills, you use them almost daily. Have you ever wondered why forum members compliment you? The skill that you have is being able to read and assimilate members posts. Then you respond with thought and tact. Something that takes a lot of patience, I wouldn't mind betting there have been times when you had to bite your tongue or simply switch off.

I am sure that when members switch on and read this there will be many who will agree. 

Take a bow, hollydolly.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2022)

Oh how lovely.. thank you so much for the compliment HC...


----------



## timoc (Aug 14, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> I often ask myself how my cousin Belen can be so artistic, intelligent, musically inclined and just plain UNIQUE.  She is legally blind too.  She is determined to continue to do what she loves.  That includes playing the flute, painting and possibly working on a second PhD.  She's very competitive, by the way.
> 
> *I, on the other hand can't even draw a straight line. *


As a rule, Pam, I use a ruler.....


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 14, 2022)

I marvel at anyone's artistic ability.  My paternal grandfather, little brother and son are all very artistic.  When my son was in Middle School, a newspaper came to his school and offered us an opportunity for him to create his own cartoon for that paper's comics.  We declined as he was still a student and I felt he had to finish his schooling first.  As it turned out, he fell in love with computer science and the rest is history.


----------



## officerripley (Aug 14, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> This video showed up in my feed this evening. They tell you that keeping a sketchbook will make you calm and enhance your life. Well, that may be true if you're a talented artist like the ones shown in the video, but if you get frustrated because you can't draw, it's going to cause more stress — not less.


This is so true. For a while I believed what those women back in the 70s told me about how I could find out what my creativity was by just working even harder at it, but when I realized that they were wrong about me and finally gave up, I took a bunch of embroidery supplies I had been keeping--even though every time I got them out & tried to use them it made me feel awful--and donated them to an embroidery club and it felt like a coat of iron had been lifted off my shoulders; I felt better than I had felt in years, I almost was skipping as I left the club. To thine own self be true.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 14, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> No idea, I never got beyond stick figures, LOL.  I am quite envious of people like @Gaer  ,and others here of course.


Wow!  Thank you!

sublimation.


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 14, 2022)

This is why I'm glad that I'm able to do cross-stitch. I have no artistic talent but I can create a work of art by following the charts designed by someone who does have talent.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 14, 2022)

I seem to be proof that it's not hereditary.  
I've never known whether my eldest brother has any artistic talent, but both parents, other sibling, and both of my kids have been incredibly talented.  In contrast, I've barely been able to draw a straight line.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 14, 2022)

Art/Beauty/artistic ability/creativity is in the eyes/emotions/feelings/ of the bee-holder.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I seem to be proof that it's not hereditary.
> I've never known whether my eldest brother has any artistic talent, but both parents, other sibling, and both of my kids have been incredibly talented.  In contrast, I've barely been able to draw a straight line.


My sister..the youngest one, who doesn't look like any of the rest of us..  is the only one with artistic talent among us siblings.. she's a fantastic Comic book character creator , and also she's can make something beautiful out of nothing.. For example she can take things like a Carboard inner, and an old piece of wood, add some flowers and a few other adornments, which she picks up free that have been thrown away.. and she can make a beautiful tall floor vase.. which everyone admires.. she can envision things that I would never be able to see in my minds' eye...and do it with ease.. Very clever..


----------



## dobielvr (Aug 14, 2022)

No one in my family is/was very artistic.  No one even tried, we just knew it. Lol
In fact, when we moved in to this home, my mother hired a decorator from the furniture store to help her decorate.

Fast forward 50 yrs...after my parents died, and I was trying to keep myself busy, I decided to take a stenciling class close by.  They had just become popular at that time.

We stenciled and painted chairs.  I had fun w/it.  I painted/stenciled these 2 little chairs I got from Michael's (craft store) and painted them w/an Easter theme, adding little stuffed animals to the chairs, and sold them out in front of my house.

Also, I have a bigger chair I did that has a green live plant in it that I have in my living room.

That's where my artistic abilities end...


----------



## ronk (Aug 15, 2022)

I was born a Writer and Artist. I mostly struggle to create art with my hand, pencils, etc. But a couple decades ago I discovered Poser and DAZ Studio. They allow me to create characters, and place them into their own stories etc. In recent years I've delighted in creating "Senior Characters." Bitti Botti is a busybody!


----------



## Remy (Aug 15, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> I often ask myself how my cousin Belen can be so artistic, intelligent, musically inclined and just plain UNIQUE.  She is legally blind too.  She is determined to continue to do what she loves.  That includes playing the flute, painting and possibly working on a second PhD.  She's very competitive, by the way.
> 
> I, on the other hand can't even draw a straight line.


But you made one awesome Christmas wreath!


----------



## Remy (Aug 15, 2022)

I've wondered this question myself. I too can hardly draw stick people. I can do some crafting, mainly by following a pattern. I did alter a scarf pattern from  Ravelry and a number of people have favorited my project linked to the pattern. I'm so surprised at this.

I have just had to accept what I can do. I'd so love to knit a hat in fair isle with deer and trees but I don't think I'll ever have the talent to do so.


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 15, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Oh how lovely.. thank you so much for the compliment HC...


Just a heads up, whilst I am no artist, that comment about a straight line, it's not so difficult drawing a straight line when you are preoccupied. From about the age of ten, when I learned how to write in Italic Script, keeping a straight line is second nature. Behold:

Chances are forum members will remark about my handwriting, but look at how each line is symmetrical. I do it without thought, it's probably down to practice but I can never remember when I didn't use some aid or other.

Technology has really overtaken me. I have a scanner that doubles up as a photocopier, yet I am totally useless at copying something, then storing it in my computer's memory, in order to reprint it in places like here. Instead, I photograph it and reproduce the photo image. Such an incompetent am I.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 15, 2022)

Remy said:


> But you made one awesome Christmas wreath!


Thank you, Remy.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 15, 2022)

Remy said:


> I've wondered this question myself. I too can hardly draw stick people. I can do some crafting, mainly by following a pattern. I did alter a scarf pattern from  Ravelry and a number of people have favorited my project linked to the pattern. I'm so surprised at this.
> 
> I have just had to accept what I can do. I'd so love to knit a hat in fair isle with deer and trees but I don't think I'll ever have the talent to do so.


All you can do, is try.


----------



## Tish (Aug 15, 2022)

I love artistic people, their views on life are somewhat different and very beautiful.


----------



## jujube (Aug 15, 2022)

I can't draw flies.....


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 16, 2022)

jujube said:


> I can't draw flies.....



Why would you want to?


----------

